
In Defense Of The Not-So-Lean Startup - jason_shah
http://www.fastcompany.com/1817146/in-defense-of-the-not-so-lean-startup
======
mindcrime
Wow, the author of that FC piece pretty much completely misunderstands the
ideas behind the Lean Startup approach. That article is riddled with so many
invalid assertions and misunderstandings as to be effectively useless. It adds
nothing to the discussion about how to build a startup and simply makes the
author look uninformed.

Anyone who's seriously interested in Lean Startup and Customer Development
would be better served to read "The Four Steps to the Epiphany" by Steve
Blank, then Eric's book "The Lean Startup" before making any judgment on their
merits.

